# Good Job to Have BEFORE Becoming an EMT?



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

Ideas? I'm very lost. Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2017)

Emt. It's an entry level position for a reason. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 2, 2017)

Nursing school prerequisites, full time.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Emt. It's an entry level position for a reason.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Yes, I know...no need for sass. I need to pay my rent in the meantime, sweetheart.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Nursing school prerequisites, full time.


I need a job


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> I need a job


Whatever you can get that pays the bills.  It won't matter what the job is when applying for EMT positions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Yes, I know...no need for sass. I need to pay my rent in the meantime, sweetheart.


No sass. Might as well find a serving gig or fast food job. You'll probably make the same or more 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2017)

EMT is pretty much an entry level class. Since it is an entry level position there is no real need to have a job that relates to it. Find a job that will pay your bills and that will work. 

We have VSTs (Vehicle Service Tech) that wash and restock the unit. You can see if any of your local companies have those and are hiring for them.


----------



## agregularguy (Aug 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> No sass. Might as well find a serving gig or fast food job. You'll probably make the same or more
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Dated a few waitresses when younger, they definitely made more than I was making as an EMT


But everyone else is right. EMT is entry level. Work any job you can pay the bills with until you get your card. If there's a volunteer fire/EMS agency near you,ask them about volunteering with them in the meantime if you're looking to improve a resume before starting as an EMT.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Whatever you can get that pays the bills.  It won't matter what the job is when applying for EMT positions.


really? I thought something medical related would make me stand out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 2, 2017)

Wheelchair van driver wouldn't be a horrible job to plaster on your resume, but realistically speaking anything "customer service" related will help more than hurt. That _is_ what this job has become.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope. Some places the only qualifications they care about is whether or not you have a pulse and a patch. 

EMT-B is about entry level as you can get. 120-150 hrs in a classroom and voila. That's a semester length...if you do an hour long class once or twice a week and a lab on Sat. Or there's programs where you do the class full time (8 hrs a day, 5 days a week, plus lab)....some are as short as 3 weeks. 

There are some places that *shudder* allow 16 and 17 year olds to be EMTs....let that sink in for a moment... (granted, the flip side of the coin is that lots of places won't hire you until you're 21 due to insurance reasons...but still...)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> really? I thought something medical related would make me stand out.


As an EMT the only thing the majority of the companies are looking for is 1. That you have a pulse and 2. That you have your EMT cert.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> As an EMT the only thing the majority of the companies are looking for is 1. That you have a pulse and 2. That you have your EMT cert.


...3. That you are in fact insurable through their (company) driving insurance's policy, and have no major infractions rendering yourself ineligible from driving their vehicles (e.g., DUI's, more than 3 points, reckless driving charges, etc.). Some companies hire attendant-only EMT's, but this is definitely not the norm.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 2, 2017)

I've never worked for an EMS agency that cared about their EMTs' medical experience, other than as EMTs. To the OP, I agree with the advice you've gotten about not necessarily linking your pre-EMT job search to the medical field. Find something that pays the bills and that you like better than other things.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Aug 2, 2017)

Chair van driver(either with the company you would like to work as an EMT for, or in the same area) would be a resume booster, albeit a small one. That will at least get you customer service experience in context, and area/facility knowledge. 

Basically anything else will only serve to demonstrate your ability to get and maintain a job(attendance, performance, appearance etc).  Not worthless mind you, but of limited relevant value.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Wheelchair van driver wouldn't be a horrible job to plaster on your resume, but realistically speaking anything "customer service" related will help more than hurt. That _is_ what this job has become.


how do you mean it's become customer service?


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Nope. Some places the only qualifications they care about is whether or not you have a pulse and a patch.
> 
> EMT-B is about entry level as you can get. 120-150 hrs in a classroom and voila. That's a semester length...if you do an hour long class once or twice a week and a lab on Sat. Or there's programs where you do the class full time (8 hrs a day, 5 days a week, plus lab)....some are as short as 3 weeks.
> 
> There are some places that *shudder* allow 16 and 17 year olds to be EMTs....let that sink in for a moment... (granted, the flip side of the coin is that lots of places won't hire you until you're 21 due to insurance reasons...but still...)


yeah at my junior college im super confused on whats required i need to see a counselor asap  cause id like to eventually be a firefighter if i have what it takes.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Chair van driver(either with the company you would like to work as an EMT for, or in the same area) would be a resume booster, albeit a small one. That will at least get you customer service experience in context, and area/facility knowledge.
> 
> Basically anything else will only serve to demonstrate your ability to get and maintain a job(attendance, performance, appearance etc).  Not worthless mind you, but of limited relevant value.


speaking of appearance...how do places feel about tattoos? does it depend where i apply?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> how do you mean it's become customer service?


Once you start working at an agency you will understand. The customer is always right. Even when they are wrong they are right.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

lol great


----------



## Never2Old (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> speaking of appearance...how do places feel about tattoos? does it depend where i apply?



It is employer preference. Some don't care, some they can't be visible, others you can't have any, regardless of location. Search this forum for 'Tattoos' and you will get lots of great posts from the past on this very subject.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> speaking of appearance...how do places feel about tattoos? does it depend where i apply?



That is nearly impossible to answer. Some agencies dont care as long as you dont have a swastika tattooed on your face. Some won't hire you if you even tell them you have a tattoo they can't see. And every shade of grey in the middle. Best bet on the tattoo problem is simply call HR and ask before you even fill out the app to save yourself the time and frustration.

Tattoos wont be an issue in one more generation, but at present we still have people in management positions who think only sailors and *****s have tattoos. More to the point, in another generation the patient population that thinks the same will largely be dead. For now, we still have to deal with the nonsense of it though...


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> That is nearly impossible to answer. Some agencies dont care as long as you dont have a swastika tattooed on your face. Some won't hire you if you even tell them you have a tattoo they can't see. And every shade of grey in the middle. Best bet on the tattoo problem is simply call HR and ask before you even fill out the app to save yourself the time and frustration.
> 
> Tattoos wont be an issue in one more generation, but at present we still have people in management positions who think only sailors and *****s have tattoos. More to the point, in another generation the patient population that thinks the same will largely be dead. For now, we still have to deal with the nonsense of it though...


preach except for whatever that censored word is lol


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Aug 2, 2017)

six letter word for prostitute, starts with w, ends in hores


----------



## kt6ems (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Ideas? I'm very lost. Thanks!



As a manager, I look for people with a strong customer service background. Just because you you have a cert, doesn't mean you can work with people. (It is a people occupation). The best EMT/paramedic/nurses I have worked with were bartenders in their past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh jeeze...
I'm out


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Aug 2, 2017)

kt6ems said:


> As a manager, I look for people with a strong customer service background. Just because you you have a cert, doesn't mean you can work with people. (It is a people occupation). The best EMT/paramedic/nurses I have worked with were bartenders in their past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have no frame of reference for systems that have th capacity to exercise much in the way of hiring discretion. The majority of my experience is in private, for profit ems in Massachusetts where the standard is to hire everybody that comes in the door with a pulse and a card. It seemingly doesn't matter how many jobs you've had or what the outcome was; as long as whatever you did in the past didn't result in loss of license or criminal charges, you can pretty much get hired at the next company down the ladder(or back up it if you managed to go a year or so without doing anything dumb). 

I think I'd like to work at a place that only hired people who are actually qualified and suited for a job...


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> six letter word for prostitute, starts with w, ends in hores


wow lol conservative site much


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

kt6ems said:


> As a manager, I look for people with a strong customer service background. Just because you you have a cert, doesn't mean you can work with people. (It is a people occupation). The best EMT/paramedic/nurses I have worked with were bartenders in their past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats funny. but see then id have to go to school to become a bartender and the cycle continues lol


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> I have no frame of reference for systems that have th capacity to exercise much in the way of hiring discretion. The majority of my experience is in private, for profit ems in Massachusetts where the standard is to hire everybody that comes in the door with a pulse and a card. It seemingly doesn't matter how many jobs you've had or what the outcome was; as long as whatever you did in the past didn't result in loss of license or criminal charges, you can pretty much get hired at the next company down the ladder(or back up it if you managed to go a year or so without doing anything dumb).
> 
> I think I'd like to work at a place that only hired people who are actually qualified and suited for a job...


i agree if youre trained, ready, and willing, get on that rig.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 2, 2017)

Im also terrible with people, so.....


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Im also terrible with people, so.....


What is it (aside from cash flow) you're looking to get out of being an EMT?

What are your long term goals?

Saying you're "terrible with people" certainly doesn't make you a promising candidate for this field, or a slew of others. That said, there are so many different types of people that we encounter--that--whether or not you consider yourself a "people person", make this job interesting, and insightful more often than not.

I, myself, am not the biggest extrovert in real life, and spend most of my downtime studying, reading, or doing  other "non-people-person" activities. I have also managed to meet some awesome lifetime friends doing this job; as usual- perspective.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> I have no frame of reference for systems that have th capacity to exercise much in the way of hiring discretion. The majority of my experience is in private, for profit ems in Massachusetts where the standard is to hire everybody that comes in the door with a pulse and a card. It seemingly doesn't matter how many jobs you've had or what the outcome was; as long as whatever you did in the past didn't result in loss of license or criminal charges, you can pretty much get hired at the next company down the ladder(or back up it if you managed to go a year or so without doing anything dumb).
> 
> I think I'd like to work at a place that only hired people who are actually qualified and suited for a job...



Move out of New England. EMS is actually competitive in many places.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Im also terrible with people, so.....



What do you think you'll do as an EMT (or any other medicine-related profession) ?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Im also terrible with people, so.....



So you choose a profession where you deal with people everyday?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Im also terrible with people, so.....



Then this will be a very unsatisfactory job choice.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> wow lol conservative site much


We've had a lot happen in the 13 years we've been online. Censors and rules have been put in place because of the actions of many.



jess lahti said:


> Im also terrible with people, so.....


As a few have stated above, you may want to reconsider your career path then. Even as a firefighter, most of your calls are going to be medical. My guess would be 60 - 70%, if not higher. You will be interacting with patients, hospital staff, nursing home staff, not to mention your colleagues and supervisors.

Just something to think about.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Aug 3, 2017)

Car sales.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JW5974 (Aug 4, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Ideas? I'm very lost. Thanks!


Restaurant server. It will teach you communication skills.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

I think she stopped posting after she read that this job required her to interact with others -_-


----------



## Seirende (Aug 4, 2017)

I've worked as an in-home caregiver since 19 years of age. A lot of those skills carry over. Working with special needs, elderly, children, etc. Experience with special populations is a great point to talk about during an interview. I love the work, though. If the job isn't for you, that's ok. There's plenty of worthwhile work in this world.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> What is it (aside from cash flow) you're looking to get out of being an EMT?
> 
> What are your long term goals?
> 
> ...


I don't have any long term goals lol. I'm very indecisive about my career path. Yeah I am definitely more of an introvert! I like to stay home and read with my cat.  I'd just like to help people as best as I can, I don't have a passion so.


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 4, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> What do you think you'll do as an EMT (or any other medicine-related profession) ?


Help people lol


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So you choose a profession where you deal with people everyday?


I didn't ask you


----------



## jess lahti (Aug 4, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> I think she stopped posting after she read that this job required her to interact with others -_-


I've been working actually boo boo


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Help people lol


99 percent of your job is customer service and interacting with people that aren't your patients. Especially at the basic level when  you should be on a transfer truck. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> I didn't ask you



Actually you did... 





jess lahti said:


> Ideas? I'm very lost. Thanks!


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 4, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Help people lol



It's gonna be a massive catch-22 for you, trying to help ppl whilst being terrible with them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Aug 4, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> I don't have any long term goals lol. I'm very indecisive about my career path. Yeah I am definitely more of an introvert! I like to stay home and read with my cat.  I'd just like to help people as best as I can, I don't have a passion so.



I didn't find that I had a passion for medicine until I took the EMT class. However, I wouldn't recommend going into EMS solely on the nebulous idea of helping people. Find a need that matches what you do well. First identify your strengths, then explore areas that fit them.

For example, I'm science-minded and I love working hands-on with people. Being a healthcare provider suits me very well. I have very little artistic talent. I probably wouldn't do very well as an art therapist.

Do they provide career counseling at your local college? Might be a useful resource for you.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 4, 2017)

I say this quite a bit on this forum. Being an emt really isn't the most challenging thing ever. It's more common sense then anything. Pt is bleeding try to stop it, patient isn't breathing try to make them breathe(or do it for them) if nothing works, call for medics. Or take them to the hospital. You really don't need much prep. Any job that pays money would be my suggestion, literally any job(cashier, waiter/waitress, mechanic, you get the point of anything). And just remember as an emt common sense will go a long long way.
Edit: as will a little bit of respect.*


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2017)

Seirende said:


> I wouldn't recommend going into EMS solely on the nebulous idea of helping people. Find a need that matches what you do well. First identify your strengths, then explore areas that fit them.


THIS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like fire/rescue/ems. I like the adrenaline rush. I like the structure. I like policies and procedures. I like using them and using my experiences to get a job done. I like team dynamics. But more importantly (for me anyway) I like developing the team. I like developing the team member. I like identifying people's strengths and helping them build their career off of them. I like identifying people's weaknesses and helping them try to improve. That's why I got into management.

@jess lahti You're probably in your midtwenties, still trying to figure out which direction to go. That's perfectly fine. 

You mentioned previously that you wanted to me a firefighter. Why?


----------



## Drax (Aug 6, 2017)

Join the military, and with your current goal in mind - throw every thing at it over the course of those four years of enlistment.

1.) Will give you job experience that can belong on any and every resume.
2.) Will give you funds, sustenance, housing, medical, dental and purpose.
3.) Will give you training, sometimes, in the fields you wish to work in.
4.) Tuition assistance and the Post 911 GI Bill for 4 more years of school.
5.) It is a hard job to get fired from.
6.) Might give you experiences and life lessons that will shape you and change your life forever.
7.) Will give you all the time you could possibly need to prepare for the job you want and if you select a career in civil service-will place you higher on hiring lists with "Veteran's Preference"


----------



## Tigger (Aug 6, 2017)

Go work in retail if you need to develop people skills. In terms of talking to strangers, they're asking you questions that you should have the answers to. If you can't get comfortable with that, I'd advise staying away from EMS.


----------



## FireDog19 (Aug 12, 2017)

jess lahti said:


> Ideas? I'm very lost. Thanks!


I agree that while it's entry level there are some good lead-up jobs/roles; such as lifeguard and volunteer firefighter.


----------



## Mya (Aug 16, 2017)

There are many ways you can help people....most jobs in this world help people some way (retaiiiiil). Just try and find out what you're good at because working as an EMT has a commitment of going to school ( sacrificing not making money ) and depending where you live, you might not even make that much. So if you have no reason to do it then don't, unless you have the money and time to spend and don't mind being mistreated haha. Also, before choosing to become an EMT I was a kindergarten teacher lolol and I became an EMT for medical experience!


----------

